# Buick Riviera restoration



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I bought this already built and painted buick promo off ebay with the intention of restoring it.
paint is all cracked on every surface
DSCF9095 by aus_mus, on Flickr
Chrome is good
DSCF9096 by aus_mus, on Flickr
hood is slightly off color
DSCF9097 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9098 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9099 by aus_mus, on Flickr
engine is non-stock, but complete. it had thread plug wires
DSCF9100 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Will be a good start for a restoration!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Typical GM paint shop....


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Good News! the paint came off after 24 hours soaking in oven cleaner. chassis didn't come off much at all, but the body is 99% clean.
DSCF9122 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9123 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice! What brand oven cleaner did you use?


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Easy-Off Heavy Duty "Oven and BBQ cleaner" - Don't use the "non-caustic" version as that does nothing.
I put it in a sealable plastic cake container.

DSCF9128 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

After several coats, i finally got a shade of red i liked. it's a custom mix of Tamiya TS paints
DSCF9144 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9145 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9146 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Interior and Engine
DSCF9170 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9171 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9172 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9173 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9174 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

DSCF9175 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9176 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9177 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9179 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9182 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9183 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9184 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I didn't like the stance, so i moved the front axle to a higher hole in the front
DSCF9186 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF9185 by aus_mus, on Flickr


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> I bought this already built and painted buick promo off ebay with the intention of restoring it.
> paint is all cracked on every surface
> DSCF9095 by aus_mus, on Flickr
> Chrome is good
> ...


Why are you calling it a promo?


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

it's not a kit, but a promotional model (promo) from Buick. You could buy them from the dealer back in the day.
it has a one piece chassis with metal axles and minimal detail. AMT produced both promo and kits of the same cars in the 60s, usually using the same molds, but added more detail to their build-up kits. AMT and Johan did Ford, GM and Chrysler products.
Ebay has a separate category under model building for Promo








Promo Toy Models & Kits for sale | eBay


Great deals on Promo Toy Models & Kits. Expand your options of fun home activities with the largest online selection at eBay.com. Fast & Free shipping on many items!



www.ebay.com


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> it's not a kit, but a promotional model (promo) from Buick. You could buy them from the dealer back in the day.
> it has a one piece chassis with metal axles and minimal detail. AMT produced both promo and kits of the same cars in the 60s, usually using the same molds, but added more detail to their build-up kits. AMT and Johan did Ford, GM and Chrysler products.
> Ebay has a separate category under model building for Promo
> 
> ...


Yes, it's a kit made by AMT. Not a promo. AMT did not make kits for dealers, those were sold in stores. I have three of this same kit, and I have that's a dealer promo. I have never heard of a Buick dealer selling AMT kits, but possibly one did so but that would have been very rare. 

I know about ebay, I have a collection of about 600 promos dating back to the very first plastic dealer promo from 1947, made by PMC in 1/24th scale. You picked a great model to restore, a beautiful car. But it's not called a "promo". Dealer promos were very popular in the 1950's, 1960's and 1970's, and faded in popularity after that. PMC, AMT and Jo-Han were the largest manufacturers (PMC left the industry in 1960). MPC began making promos in the mid 1960's and quickly overtook AMT.


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

aussiemuscle308 said:


> I didn't like the stance, so i moved the front axle to a higher hole in the front
> DSCF9186 by aus_mus, on Flickr
> DSCF9185 by aus_mus, on Flickr


Looks like a cool ride now, color matches well. Chrome seem to be a mix of bare metal und molotov. The front grill and the rear bumper look fresher than on your original pics. Did you do them too?


----------

